# Hello, would like some help identifying my bicolor cat.



## MiaCat (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi, new to the forum here, I have had my cat for about a year and a half now, And I was curious to know what type of bicolor cat she is?

After looking up the various types Ive come to guess that she is a "Mask-and-mantle" cat.

Would be nice if anyone could help me out and confirm which type of bicolor cat she is. 

Here are pictures of my cat:


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

No idea, but she is so pretty!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Don't know about her coloration but she is so beautiful.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I believe she's considered a 'tuxedo'?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I agree with Krissy. It can also be termed, "Billicat" or "Jellicle cat", too.
Btw, what's her name? I love her black "mask"!  She's really adorable! 

The Tuxedo Cat - Cat Breeds Encyclopedia


----------



## MiaCat (Feb 18, 2015)

Why thank you, her name is Mia. I usually call her Mia-Cat as my username.

She usually spends her time laying around.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful kitty!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Very cute tuxedo cat. Google that and see if your cat is a spitting image of a tuxedo.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

She's very like our Baz (except that he has a black nose. Some people ahve described him as a tuxedo but, to be honest, we just call him black and white (as opposed to Lottie who is white and black!!) The description doesn't matter that much - she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Cute cat. I'd say you're right on with the mask-and-mantle description (similar to my Nala). Many folks call all B&W bicolors tuxedos, so that's acceptable too. But her tux is missing sleeves and pants! Usually those types of tuxes are only worn by male strippers.


----------



## MiaCat (Feb 18, 2015)

@Nebraskacat That's exactly what I thought after looking at the bicolor cat pattern chart. It's the closest one. And I had a good laugh at the missing sleeves and only the male stripper cats wear those.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_Black and White Bicolor_.....but commonly called "Tuxedo" in this pattern, but I do agree that "Mask and Mantle" is more descriptive......thanks for the link.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

MiaCat,
I really like the "Mask & Mantle" description too!
Adorable kitty!
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Mia is adorable! Love the perfectly symmetrical white marking on her face!


----------

